# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Bateolas

## miguel alfaro

Hola. Soy nuevo en el sector, y estoy presupuestando un trabajo en el que me piden un bateolas. Alguien sabria decirme que es.

Un saludo y muchas gracias.

----------


## perdiguera

Bienvenido Miguel Alfaro:
Para lo que preguntas tengo tres significados distintos:
Puede ser un elemento productor de olas que se emplea en los canales o playas a escala para determinados tipos de obras públicas.
Puede ser un elemento de un barco de vela que, situado en proa, tiene por misión evitar que el agua entre en la bañera.
O también se llama así a la barrera New Jersey, barrera de hormigón que se suele situar en las carreteras como protección ante caídas a desnivel.
No sé cual será el bueno para tí, espero que alguno; si no lo es seguro que algún colega te encontrará el adecuado.
¡Ah! y no te olvides de visitarnos días más tarde, cuando ya no te haga falta nada, que aquí te recibiremos muy bien.

Edito para decir si no será *botaolas* y entonces se trata de un muro que se pone en los espigones de hormigón para evitar el salpicado de las olas sobre la parte superior y que así evite la entrada de olas en el interior de la dársena

----------


## Luján

> Bienvenido Miguel Alfaro:
> Para lo que preguntas tengo tres significados distintos:
> Puede ser un elemento productor de olas que se emplea en los canales o playas a escala para determinados tipos de obras públicas.
> Puede ser un elemento de un barco de vela que, situado en proa, tiene por misión evitar que el agua entre en la bañera.
> O también se llama así a la barrera New Jersey, barrera de hormigón que se suele situar en las carreteras como protección ante caídas a desnivel.
> No sé cual será el bueno para tí, espero que alguno; si no lo es seguro que algún colega te encontrará el adecuado.
> ¡Ah! y no te olvides de visitarnos días más tarde, cuando ya no te haga falta nada, que aquí te recibiremos muy bien.
> 
> Edito para decir si no será *botaolas* y entonces se trata de un muro que se pone en los espigones de hormigón para evitar el salpicado de las olas sobre la parte superior y que así evite la entrada de olas en el interior de la dársena


De entrada yo descartaría el bateolas del barco por razones lógicas. 

Teniendo en cuenta que nuestro nuevo amigo ha acudido a este foro y suponiendo que sea un proyecto de construcción, podríamos descartar el bateolas de canal.

Entre las cuatro me decantaría (supongo que tira de mí mi carrera) por la última, botaolas, refiriéndose tanto al muro anti-salpicaduras como a la escollera rompeolas.

A falta de más información sobre el proyecto estamos a ciegas.

PD: Bienvenido, Miguel Alfaro, y espero que hagas caso a la recomendación de Perdiguera.

----------

